# antena de recepcion UHF para Loja



## alejosao (Mar 10, 2010)

hola como estan..la verdad es el primer tema que pongo en el foro y espero q*ue* puedan ayudarme...bueno en fin, hace unos meses compre una antena yagi ademas de un decodificador...con estos articulos podia sintonizar canales extranjeros en mi TV...hace unos dias  se me daño la antena  y yo como curso el 2 ciclo de electronica me arriesgue a arreglarla jaja la verdad la acabe de dañar...intente viendo modelos en el internet pero despues de armar unos no funciono...busque ayuda y me dijeron que tengo que construir una antena que capte la frecuencia UHF ...y pues estoy perdido en el tema...no se si me puedan ayudar con unas sugerencias o planos de una antena para poder recibir la Frecuencia UHF, aca en Loja...se los agradecería ...ademas quiero felicitar por los excelentes temas del foro que me han servido de mucho...sigan así ayudando a la comunidad electrónica


----------



## alexus (Mar 10, 2010)

pasa unas fotos de la antena rota.


----------



## alejosao (Mar 10, 2010)

aqui esta...se cayo y quedo como esta aqui jaja es de las malitas creo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

no se va la foto


----------



## alexus (Mar 10, 2010)

en que frecuencia trabaja?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

por el dipolo que tiene parese muy grande para ufh no¿
parese mas de vhf que uhf y el reflector es muy chico ,los directores parecen que estan bien para una frecuencia de entre 400 a 900mhz aunque son muy pocos yo le agregaria 4 mas y la pantalla{reflector mas grande y no redondo sino dos cuadrados de rejilla a 45 grados con respecto al dipolo,
ademas no dese ser de mas de 12 db ,le aria falta un amplificador de uhf


----------



## alejosao (Mar 11, 2010)

si le hacen falta directores por lo que cuando se cayo se rompieron 3... tambien quiero mostrarles una tarjeta impresa que tiene dos entradas y una salida...la primera entrada se conecta al dipolo..la otra al radiador ..no se si ese sea en amplificador uhf..lo revise y no tiene ninguna etapa de amplificacion..y si en verdad no se en que frecuencia trabaja..ese es el problema..


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Por lo visto se te dañaron solo los directores los elementos que estan por delante del dipolo. Midelos con un cm y reemplazalos por un tubito similar con la misma medida. Eso es todo. La plaqueta tiene toda la pinta de ser un amplificador de RF


----------



## alexus (Mar 11, 2010)

el dipolo, es el elemento irradiante.


----------



## tiago (Mar 12, 2010)

reemplazar los directores rotos con un poquito de paciencia parece la mejor opción,seguramente antena y decodificador formen una simbiosis,ya que la plaquita amplificadora parece que toma la corriente del decodificador.
saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> el dipolo, es el elemento irradiante.



es iradiante solo si le conectas un trasmisor ,pero en este caso es de reseptor 
la antena yagui tambien es lo mismo ,solo es iradiante si esta puesta en algun transmisor .lo que me dejo pensando una cosa ,si no iradiante que es¿ sera iradiada ,munca me puse a pensar en eso,

esa antena con ese amplificador que esta en la foto no deveria tener problemas en la resepcion ,si el reseptor es dijital{esos de dtv terrestre } menos que menos asta funcionaria sin el amplificador ,eso si ay que desactivar en el menu del reseptor los 12 volt de la antena para que no se ponga en corto ,si la antena esta conectada a un pequeño transformador para alimentar el amplificador en ese caso no ay que desactivar nada en el reseptor porque la alimentacion la da el transformador y no el receptor ,una pregunta es analoga o dijital la señal del la estacion de tv que tenes que captar


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Dice que estaba andando y se le cayo. Solo tiene que arreglar los directores. Si el dipolo no irradia, recibe... Como puedes escribir en el mismo parrafo palabras con g-j con c-s? o lo haces bien o mal. Me parece que es mas dificil, como lo haces?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Dice que estaba andando y se le cayo. Solo tiene que arreglar los directores. Si el dipolo no irradia, recibe... Como puedes escribir en el mismo parrafo palabras con g-j con c-s? o lo haces bien o mal. Me parece que es mas dificil, como lo haces?



es por mi¿ eso de las c-s y g-j y te estas olvidando de v-b


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Huu si lo tuyo es de divan.. hay que reprogramarte el chip..  pasa que quede impresionado solo con las g-j y c-s..


----------



## alejosao (Mar 12, 2010)

la verdad  ya he reemplazado los directores rotos por unos nuevos de igual material...pero no me funciona...he verificado la placa con el multimetro y no tiene falla al igual al decodificador...intente todo con esa antena asi creo q*UE* mejor seria contruir una...ademas tengo una duda...si miran la foto de la antena se daran cuenta que los directores no hacen contacto... estan sujetos con plastico..quiero ampreder un poco sobre contruccion de este tipo de antena no se si me puedan ayudar??..claro esta q*UE* no es necesario el amplificador RF


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Cuando dice no me funciona, que significa? no recibes nada, recibes con ruido/lluvia? 

Cambia todo entonces... y no tocan sino se anularia.. En terminos generales: es un elemento pasivo que enfoca/dirige la onda sobre el dipolo que es quien recibe. En cambio el reflector el ultimo elemento que parece un colador, hace de colector y lo hace rebotar tambien en el dipolo. En conclusion todos esos elementos aportan un poco mas de señal sobre un simple dipolo que  anda solo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

bueno vas tener que acostumvrarte o dejar de leerme amigo ,estamos en un foro tecnico y no gramatico o de ortografia ,y esta bien que como tecnico que soy yo deberia escribir mejor pero como vos decis me ase falta reprogamar el chip ,,,por completo ,

alejoso 
esos directores lo que asen es la funcion de guiar las ondas de radio si queres aprender sobre la construcion de antenas busca '' calculos de antenas '' y ay tenes info de porque el tamaño de los directores y demas elementos,de todas formas primero tendrias que saber a que frecuencia trabaja tu reseptor para despues acer los calculos de tu antena y el tipo de antena ,yo tengo libros pero son muy grandes para pasartelos ,ademas del trabajo de escanearlo



elbrujo dijo:


> Cuando dice no me funciona, que significa? no recibes nada, recibes con ruido/lluvia?
> 
> Cambia todo entonces... y no tocan sino se anularia.. En terminos generales: es un elemento pasivo que enfoca/dirige la onda sobre el dipolo que es quien recibe. En cambio el reflector el ultimo elemento que parece un colador, hace de colector y lo hace rebotar tambien en el dipolo. En conclusion todos esos elementos aportan un poco mas de señal sobre un simple dipolo que  anda solo.



estoy de acuerdo con vos mejor explicado imposible


----------



## alejosao (Mar 12, 2010)

muchas gracias por resolver mi duda..un detalle q*UE* se me olvido decir y q*UE* recorde con la pregunta del elbrujo  es de que la antena me capta la señal de la TV local de la misma manera que una antena V.....bueno eso es logico por que ahora entiendo que en la antena solo esta trabajando el dipolo y los demas elementos le estan atrayendo la señal para mejor recepcion..bueno asi lo entiendo...
En realidad una empresa aca puso canales internacionales..y con esta antena y decoficador captaba la señal..pero desde que se cayo solo capta los canales locales..
Gustavocof115 no se si puedes ayudar con los titulos de esos libros para ver si puedo descargarlos por la red...o verlos online..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.todoantenas.cl/
por aca tenes por donde empezar ,
el libro que abla de antenas es el manual del radio aficionado ,editorial quark ,del ingeniero horacio vallejos ,en el capitulo 14 ,pagina 168 ,
otro que abla tambien sobre antenas es el libro trasmisores y reseptores de am y fm ,teoria y practica ,el autor tambien es el ingeniero vallejos ,luego tengo otros que tiene mucha informacion de antenas y construcion ,luego los miro y te recomiendo alguno ,en la red ay mucha informacion solo es cuestion de buscar un poquito
http://www.todoantenas.cl/tipos-de-antenas.html 
ay podes encontrar asta los progamas para diceñar antenas


----------

